# People who post everything...



## r1

...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.

EG 
Shit Jokes
Chaim mail
General shittybollocks.

Stop it.


----------



## vlastan

It is better to post something than nothing at all. 

Then YOU as the reader has a choise to filter what you want to read!!


----------



## r1

> It is better to post something than nothing at all.


not always.


----------



## vlastan

If people were not posting...there would be no forum.

Not all postings are welcome by everybody...but this is acceptable and understanding.

We are a diverse community in this forum and we can only exist if we act as a diverse group and see people with an open mind.


----------



## Guest

> ...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.
> EG
> Shit Jokes
> Chaim mail
> General shittybollocks.


and that's why is it an INTERNET FORUM


----------



## r1

> and that's why is it an INTERNET FORUM Â


I'm not with you...


----------



## garyc

> ...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.
> 
> EG
> Shit Jokes
> Chaim mail
> General shittybollocks.
> 
> Stop it.


Some people just get a little confused between the terms 'quality' and 'quantity' when it comes to making their contributions. Usual suspects


----------



## vlastan

> Some people just get a little confused between the terms 'quality' and 'quantity' when it comes to making their contributions. Usual suspects


You shouldn't discriminate people because they post. Not all postings are quality...but they don't need to be anyway.

Sometimes we are serious and some other times we talk shit...every single one of use has done this...and it is perfectly normal.

This is not a court where professional manners must be maintained at all times. It is a place where you can be serious and have fun...depending on your mood. Not much difference from going down to the pubs with your mates!!


----------



## garyc

> You shouldn't discriminate people because they post. Not all postings are quality...but they don't need to be anyway.
> 
> Sometimes we are serious and some other times we talk shit...every single one of use has done this...and it is perfectly normal.
> 
> This is not a court where professional manners must be maintained at all times. It is a place where you can be serious and have fun...depending on your mood. Not much difference from going down to the pubs with your mates!!


I know V. It was merely an observation. I don't have any problem with it and there is no need to defend excessive posting 

PS I do however try to avoid conversations about anal sex when in the pub with my mates


----------



## vlastan

> I know V. Â It was merely an observation. Â I don't have any problem with it and there is no need to defend excessive posting
> 
> PS I do however try to avoid conversations about anal sex when in the pub with my mates


It all depends who your mates are of course!! If they are not interested, there is no point...but if they give you a hint...go for it!!


----------



## TTotal

No need to be drawn into this ....carry on ! ;D

 :-*


----------



## Guest

> I'm not with you...


stop moaning !


----------



## Steve_Mc

There's more irony in this thread than you can take a bath in


----------



## PaulS

> It all depends who your mates are of course!! If they are not interested, there is no point...but if they give you a hint...go for it!! Â


"If they are not interested, there is no point" - exactly Vlastan Â [smiley=idea.gif] because it annoys others. "but if they give you a hint" - And how often on here, does someone give you a hint, Vlastan? Sometimes, they do, it just seems that a lot of you posts go off in that direction without being asked Â [smiley=klingon.gif][smiley=help.gif]

BTW - you posing with your TT's joke in the Essex meet almost made me laugh, almost, if nothing else was intended Â


----------



## TTotal

Please do not take this thread off topic or I will report you to Gary and R1 our new moderators 

Whoops sorry another worthless post. Oh dear oh dear. ;D


----------



## r1

> Please do not take this thread off topic or I will report you to Gary and R1 our new moderators Â
> 
> Whoops sorry another worthless post. Oh dear oh dear. Â ;D


I'm not moderating anything. If I was sitting in a pub and someone was just churning out awful jokes, shit opinions and general drivel I'd say exactly the same thing to them - it's called conversation. If you say nothing or agree all the time then it's not conversation. If you find it offensive then it's your problem not mine :-/ as it's only because you don't think like that.

I think by saying that myslef and Gary are acting in a moderating way is a joke when some of you guys will happily post 2-3k of posts in a couple of months without thinking twice about who's interested. I don't have the time to make that many posts (or the inclination ITBT) and I certainly don't have time to read them so I'd rather they weren't there.

Don't try and moderate me.


----------



## TTotal

Oh dear , dropped our toys again then, never mind .

QUOTE 
I'm not moderating anything. If I was sitting in a pub and someone was just churning out awful jokes, shit opinions and general drivel I'd say exactly the same thing to them - it's called conversation. If you say nothing or agree all the time then it's not conversation. If you find it offensive then it's your problem not mine as it's only because you don't think like that.

I think by saying that myslef and Gary are acting in a moderating way is a joke when some of you guys will happily post 2-3k of posts in a couple of months without thinking twice about who's interested. I don't have the time to make that many posts (or the inclination ITBT) and I certainly don't have time to read them so I'd rather they weren't there.

Don't try and moderate me. "

Very funny please go on ! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Where's an antagonist when you want one.....wait all night then suddenly WHOOSH you get two together ! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thorney

Classic example of one differing ideas of what a forum is for and what qualifies as quality. :

Personally there are loads and posts and posters who seem determined to simply post utter bollocks - if it makes them happy then fine - no skin off my nose, I just ignore 'em.


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal,
there is always the prime mover who pulls all the weights, the antagonist, who stops the weights from dropping and the synergyst who simply assists and steadies.
I just wonder where Vlastan fits into this ??? :


----------



## PaulS

> Sometimes we are serious and some other times we talk shit...every single one of use has done this...and it is perfectly normal.


Sometimes, Vlastan, some on here 'talk shit' far more often than talk 'serious' Â  Â :


----------



## PaulS

> I just wonder where Vlastan fits into this Â ??? :


LOL Daniela  I've given up wondering :


----------



## A3DFU

Wise decission, Paul


----------



## DXN

Interesting thread
I think the threads can often be read out of context.
If people reply instantly then the reading of a thread the next day can seem obscure even if involved the night before.
Sometimes the thead returns, turn into a conversation and thats why some of the threads seem a bit of pattter and irrelevant.


----------



## vlastan

> BTW - you posing with your TT's joke in the Essex meet almost made me laugh, almost, if nothing else was intended


I am so please to hear this Paul...it is so nice that you can finally appreciate me more now....but I promise to do better next time!!


----------



## W7 PMC

Whats everything?


----------



## ccc

The answer is 42.


----------



## A3DFU

Phew :-/ I'm glad you found the solution ccc :
Long live the universe ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> Sometimes, Vlastan, some on here 'talk shit' far more often than talk 'serious' Â  Â :


And Vlastan talks shit when he is actually being serious!!!

Me... well i just talk shit all the time..... [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TTotal

> ...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.
> 
> EG
> Shit Jokes
> Chaim mail
> General shittybollocks.
> 
> Stop it.


 ;D


----------



## r1

> ;D


Still determined to keep your post count up I see. I was wondering how someone could possibly average 500 posts a month.


----------



## TTotal

8)


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal

;D


----------



## garyc

> Please do not take this thread off topic or I will report you to Gary and R1 our new moderators Â
> 
> Whoops sorry another worthless post. Oh dear oh dear. Â ;D


I prefer to see it as quality control which, in this instance, has failed miserably :


----------



## Guest

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Here here for qwality controle ! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## garyc

> Here here for qwality controle ! [smiley=freak.gif]


Quad errat demonstrandum :


----------



## TTotal

Ut si !

Nescio quid dicas ......fac ut vivas.


----------



## GRANNY

There you go talking yorkshire again ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

No one seems to understand me Carol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GRANNY

It's all to do with coffee.


----------



## GRANNY

Nescafe that is


----------



## TTotal

Eh ? :-/


----------



## GRANNY

Nescio Quid Dicas
Nescafe for a quid at dicks.
Is dicks your local mini mart


----------



## A3DFU

Quat errat demonstrandum  :


----------



## TTotal

Carol et Dani ,

Te audire no possum. Musam sapientum fixa est in aure.

Vagans.....


----------



## GRANNY

It's all bloody latin to me.
John 
Why did Danni call me a Demon.
Danni 
Why did john call me a vagrant possum


----------



## A3DFU

Carol,
this is all very easy  What it mean is:-

No-one can hear the NescafÃ© talking
and all the demons are safely locked away at the museum of Dicassium, which costs a quid per night :'(
the possums are enjoying themselves at the new VAG site of vagans!

You see: it's all perfectly straight talk ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Its on the back of my new prescription, the rash is fading nicely now ! 8) (Possum my arse !)


----------



## TTotal

> ...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.
> 
> EG
> Shit Jokes
> Chaim mail
> General shittybollocks.
> 
> Stop it.


Shitty bollocks ! ;D So good that one !


----------



## GRANNY

JOHN   
You've got a Possum on your arse, Shit dont tell Vlastan, He'll want one too.


----------



## TTotal

He'll be here soon , quick lets run...........................


----------



## GRANNY

Now its 63.
Comp is going slow again . shall go and kick it sensless again. If thats what you call it.
Nite nite all.


----------



## vlastan

What is a possum?


----------



## GRANNY

It's a small furry critter lives on John's arse.


----------



## TTotal

Ey up young Granny !

Leave my bum out of this, any how you are off the topic blossum, are you people who post everything or do you post something, and for that matter whats the differance ?

:-/ ??? ;D :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Naaaaaa:-
it's one of Barry Humphrey's guests  ;D ;D
I remember it clearly


----------



## GRANNY

Which one Danni.
The Possum or Johns Botty.


----------



## TTotal

People who post everything................ 

;D


----------



## A3DFU

Carol,

Madge was one of the poor souls  but any lady was a possum  

I never figured out if Madge was really that daft or whether she acted!!
Is she his wife or mother???

Advice anyone ??? ???


----------



## TTotal

Are you two on drugs ? This really has gone off tipoc !


----------



## TTotal

> ...that they receive in their email onto the Forum.
> 
> EG
> Shit Jokes
> Chaim mail
> General shittybollocks.
> 
> Stop it.


There we are back on topic again !

General Shittybollocks my arse ! ;D


----------



## ir_fuel

and i get annoyed by people who get annoyed because someone got annoyed by people posting annoying postings on the forum and therefore think it is ok to annoy others, thereby getting those annoyed too and annoying even others who weren't annoyed by the first one describing his annoyance towards annoying people with annoying postings but who now suddenly get so annoyed that they decide to post an annoying posting about those annoyances on the forum which really gets me ANNOYED! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## GRANNY

John
Did you mention ARSE again.
Is that possum arse or just plain hairy arse.


----------

